# 2007/2008 Demo Days List



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2007)

Back again for the third year, I'll be maintaining a list of upcoming demo days.  

If you know of any demo days please post whatever details you have in this thread, links to the info are particularly useful.

NOTE: Please click on the Date (ex: *Nov 24-25*) to be taken to the calendar page for the event, which contains as much info as I was able to find.  Additionally you can check the link to the resort website at the end of each listing for more info.

*November 2007*
_*Nov 24-25* at *Sunday River* - Annual Demo Days: http://www.sundayriver.com/summer/eventscalendar.html_

*December 2007*
_*Dec 01-02* at *Windham* - Ullr Fest Weekend: http://www.windhammountain.com/news/mountain_events/712_
_*Dec 07* at *Gore* - Sports Page Blowout Demo & $25 Day!: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=90_
_*Dec 08* at *Stowe* - StoweFest Demo Day: http://www.stowe.com/news/event_calendar_month.php?d=1197090000_
_*Dec 08* at *Jay Peak* - Vermont Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/Jay_Peak.htm_
_*Dec 08* at *Belleayre* - Demo Day: http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/featured.htm_
_*Dec 08-09* at *Hunter* - Consumer Demo Weekend: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=consumer_demo_weekend&filter=_
_*Dec 09* at *Killington* - Telemark Demo Day: http://www.killington.com/winter/events/calendar/@@calendar.html?offset:int=28#event19_
_*Dec 09* at *Smugglers' Notch* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/winter-events.php_
_*Dec 09* at *Sugarbush* - Demo Day: ????_
_*Dec 09-10* at *Sugarloaf* - Holiday Art Show and Demo Days: http://www.sugarloaf.com/media.html?id=1138&nobar=1_
_*Dec 15* at *Mount Snow* - Demo Day: http://www.mountsnow.com/s_calendar.html?season=winter_
_*Dec 15* at *Jay Peak* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.jaypeakresort.com/en/jay_peak/861/?month=12&year=2007_
_*Dec 16* at *Waterville Valley* - Demo Day: http://www.waterville.com/info/press/pressreleases.winter_events_2007-08.release.asp_
_*Dec 16* at *Okemo* - December Demo Day: http://www.okemo.com/okemosummer/resort/events/calendar.asp?action=view&id=23&date=12/16/2007#events_
_*Dec 16* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Day: http://www.jiminypeak.com/misc/events.html - RESCHEDULED TO JAN 13th_
_*Dec 16* at *Whiteface* - Tele Demo Day Sponsored by High Peaks Cyclery: http://www.whiteface.com/newsite/onmtn/events.php_
_*Dec 22* at *Ski Sundown* - Atomic, Nordica, and Head Demo Day: http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=296_
_*Dec 27* at *Butternut* - Snowboard Demo Day: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html_
_*Dec 28* at *Butternut* - Ski Demo Day: http://skibutternut.com/events/events.html_
_*Dec 30* at *Hunter* - Ladies Only Consumer Demo Day: http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/...ail&eventId=ladies_only_consumer_demo&filter=_
_*Dec 30-31* at *Wildcat* - Nevado Mountain Adventures On Snow Demo: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html_

*January 2008*
_*Jan 04* at *Elk Mountain* - Winter Fest 2008: http://www.elkskier.com/specialevents.html_
_*Jan 05* at *Whiteface* - Demo Day: http://www.whiteface.com/newsite/onmtn/events.php_
_*Jan 06* at *Gore* - Goldstock's Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=136_
_*Jan 12* at *Gore* - Ski Market Demo Day: http://www.goremountain.com/mountain/moreinfo.cfm?id=134_
_*Jan 12* at *Wildcat* - NE Telemark Festival: http://www.netelemark.com/page1.htm_
_*Jan 12* at *Burke Mountain* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.nevado.com/index.html_
_*Jan 12* at *Windham* - Burton Snowboard Demo Day: http://www.windhammountain.com/news/mountain_events/766_
_*Jan 13* at *Killington* - Telemark Demo Day: http://www.killington.com/winter/events/calendar/@@calendar.html?offset:int=84#event25_
_*Jan 13* at *Jiminy Peak* - Potter Brothers Demo Day: http://news.alpinezone.com/22421/_
_*Jan 18* at *Elk Mountain* - Winter Fest 2008: http://www.elkskier.com/specialevents.html_
_*Jan 19-20* at *Belleayre* - Consumer Demo Days: http://www.belleayre.com/company/calendar.htm_
_*Jan 29* at *Mad River Glen* - Umiak Outfitters Telemark Demo Day: http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=calendar.php_

*February 2008*
_*Feb 01* at *Elk Mountain* - Winter Fest 2008: http://www.elkskier.com/specialevents.html_
_*Feb 02* at *Gunstock* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.nevado.com/index.html_
_*Feb 03* at *Mad River Glen* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=calendar.php_
_*Feb 10* at *Gunstock* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.gunstock.com/news/detail.php?tid=198_
_*Feb 16* at *King Pine* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.kingpine.com/events-feb.php_
_*Feb 17* at *Wildcat* - Nevado Mountain Adventures On Snow Demo: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html#feb_
_*Feb 19* at *Shawnee Peak* - Nevado Demo Day: http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Events/index.php_
_*Feb 23* at *Sunday River* - 6th Annual Maine Telemark Festival: http://www.sundayriver.com/summer/eventscalendar.html_
_*Feb 23* at *Ski Sundown* - Eastern Mountain Sports Telemark Demo: http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=321_
_*Feb 24* at *Waterville Valley* - ROXY Demo Day: http://www.waterville.com/info/press/pressreleases.winter_events_2007-08.release.asp_
_*Feb 24* at *Bromley* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.nevado.com/index.html_
_*Feb 24* at *Ski Sundown* - Demo Day: http://www.skisundown.com_
_*Feb 29* at *Elk Mountain* - Winter Fest 2008: http://www.elkskier.com/specialevents.html_

*March 2008*
_*Mar 01-02* at *Cannon* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.nevado.com/index.html_
_*Mar 07-09* at *Waterville Valley* - BURTON Demo Tour: http://www.waterville.com/info/events/calendarevent.burtondemo.item.asp_
_*Mar 08* at *Okemo* - Mary Davis Spring Demo Day: http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ou...r.asp?action=view&date=3/8/2008&id=101#events_
_*Mar 16* at *Killington* - Tele Fling: http://www.killington.com/winter/events/calendar/@@calendar.html?offset:int=140#event23_
_*Mar 22* at *Shawnee Peak* - 23rd Annual Spring Fling Beach Party & Nevado Demo Day: http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Events/index.php_
_*Mar 29-30* at *Wildcat* - Nevado Mountain Adventures On Snow Demo: http://www.skiwildcat.com/events.html_

*April 2008*
_*Apr 05* at *Stowe* - Nevado Mountain Adventures Demo Day: http://www.nevado.com/index.html_


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Back again for the third year, I'll be maintaining a list of upcoming demo days.
> 
> If you know of any demo days please post whatever details you have in this thread, links to the info are particularly useful.



You're the man! Thanks. MRG:



> January 29, 2008	Umiak Outfitters Telemark Demo Day	Free demos from our good friends at Umiak Outfitters K2, Atomic and Karhu skis, Garmont & Scarpa Boots, and lots more.
> 
> For more info, see: www.umiak.com



http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=calendar.php


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Waterville Valley

http://www.waterville.com/info/press/pressreleases.winter_events_2007-08.release.asp

Sun. 12/16/2007

Demo Day – Here’s a chance to try the latest ski and snowboard equipment from major brands.  Free with license and credit card deposit.  Registration runs 8:30-1:30 .


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

11/24/2007  	Demo Days (Nov 24 - 25)  	Sunday River
 12/8/2007  	Holiday Art Show and Demo Days (Dec 8-9)  	Sugarloaf/USA


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Belleayre Jan 19, 2008 to Jan 20, 2008


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Whistler Blackcomb
http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/todo/events/detail/demo_days.htm

The best way to be sure you are buying the right pair of skis or snowboard for you is to try them out first. After all, you wouldn't buy a car without test-driving it would you? Look for the Can-Ski and Showcase Snowboards Demo Tents on Whistler and Blackcomb mountains every day this winter.

Demos available daily December 20 - April 16, 2007.

Can-Ski and Showcase Snowboards will have a huge selection of the best skis and boards available for you to demo on top of both mountains. Our expert staff are available on-site to assist you in narrowing down your choices. Professional ski and snowboard instructors are also available to ski and ride with you and give you tips on adapting your technique to the new technologies. The demo program is absolutely free.*  

*You can demo equipment for 1.5 hours. You will be required to leave a credit card and picture ID.
Super Demo Days

January 14/15, 2007
February 18/19, 2007
March 18/19, 2007


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Dec. 16 Okemo Demo Day – Try out the latest gear
Located in the Okemo Clock Tower base area, this consumer equipment demo is open to the public at no-charge but requires a credit card imprint to sample all the latest gear from top brand-name manufacturers.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

EDIT: This message is blank, old dates where listed.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2007)

tcharron said:


> Whistler Blackcomb
> http://www.whistlerblackcomb.com/todo/events/detail/demo_days.htm
> 
> The best way to be sure you are buying the right pair of skis or snowboard for you is to try them out first. After all, you wouldn't buy a car without test-driving it would you? Look for the Can-Ski and Showcase Snowboards Demo Tents on Whistler and Blackcomb mountains every day this winter.
> ...



Thanks for all the listings.  I'm going to keep the list to North East areas only though...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 1, 2007)

Info for the loaf demo day thing is listed at http://www.sugarloaf.com/media.html?id=1138&nobar=1

Sketchy, but present.  :-D


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.jiminypeak.com/misc/events.html

Jiminy Peak- Sunday December 16

*Also a flex ticket day.  $24.95
Flex Ticket


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

No one else has any listings for me??  You people are going to make me have to go find them myself...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No one else has any listings for me??  You people are going to make me have to go find them myself...



ZOMG!@$#!

Fiiiiine.  Here!

Sat, December 15th 2007 Mt Snow
http://www.mountsnow.com/s_calendar.html?season=summer

December 8th StoweFest Demo Day Stowe
http://www.stowe.com/news/event_calendar_month.php?d=1197090000

March 8 Spring Demo Day Okemo
http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ou...r.asp?action=view&date=3/8/2008&id=101#events


----------



## tcharron (Oct 15, 2007)

March 22, 2008
Shawnee Peak
http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Events/index.php


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2007)

tcharron said:


> ZOMG!@$#!
> 
> Fiiiiine.  Here!
> 
> ...





tcharron said:


> March 22, 2008
> Shawnee Peak
> http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Events/index.php



THANKS!  All four added + two more from Shawnee...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2007)

I added a bunch more from Killington and Gore.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

Just added a few more from Wildcat, Jay Peak, and Smuggs.


----------



## grindrite8 (Nov 28, 2007)

*demo days*

demo day at Sugarbush is December 9 at Lincoln Peak


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

grindrite8 said:


> demo day at Sugarbush is December 9 at Lincoln Peak



Thanks!  Do you have a link to any additional info?  I didn't see it when I looked on their site this morning..

EDIT: I added it to the list, if anyone has any additional info let me know.


----------



## grindrite8 (Nov 28, 2007)

no link available we just found out about it last week


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

Brian, thanks for continuing to update this list, it is a great resource. Cannon still doesn't have anything on their website. It has historically been mid-December during the week the last few years. Hopefully they haven't dumped a good day at a cheap price (tix had to be prepaid for as I recall).


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks, I was wondering about Cannon.  In the past I've relied on a local to let me know when the demo was because they haven't put it up on their site.  I'm pretty sure it has been a pre-paid affair the last two years.

With all the talk about demoing the last few days I find it kind of ironic that I'm maintaining this list since I've never actually been to a demo day per say...  One of these days I'll make it to one of the days I list.


----------



## ta&idaho (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't know anything about it, but this is listed on the Windham website: http://www.windhammountain.com/news/mountain_events/712


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

ta&idaho said:


> Don't know anything about it, but this is listed on the Windham website: http://www.windhammountain.com/news/mountain_events/712



Thanks!  Added that and a snowboard demo.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

I just added a bunch more from *Nevado*, some of which aren't confirmed on the resorts websites.  Please confirm all dates with the resort in question before making the drive.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 7, 2007)

Belleayre this Saturday will have a tent with Rossignol, Elan, Dynastar and Atomic equipment available.

http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/featured.htm


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> Belleayre this Saturday will have a tent with Rossignol, Elan, Dynastar and Atomic equipment available.
> 
> http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/featured.htm



Thanks I added it to the list.  It would have been nice if they put that in their calendar, like the other demo day they have going on in Jan. :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

I added a couple for Whiteface.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 9, 2007)

Elk Mountain PA

January 4 & February 1 - Winter Fest 2008 - Discount Lift Tickets, On-Hill Demos. Visit the following ski shops for details & lift tickets: Bear Creek Ski Shack, Buckman's Ski Shop, Cliff House, Danziesen & Quigley, & Raves Ski Shop.

January 18 & February 29 - Winter Fest 2008 - Discount Lift Tickets, On-Hill Demos. Visit the following ski shops for details & lift tickets: Berger’s Ski Shop, Country Ski & Sport, Lang’s Ski & Scuba, Nestors Ski Shop, Salters Ski Shop, & Ski Corner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2007)

I want to demo some Pontoons..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Elk Mountain PA
> 
> January 4 & February 1 - Winter Fest 2008 - Discount Lift Tickets, On-Hill Demos. Visit the following ski shops for details & lift tickets: Bear Creek Ski Shack, Buckman's Ski Shop, Cliff House, Danziesen & Quigley, & Raves Ski Shop.
> 
> January 18 & February 29 - Winter Fest 2008 - Discount Lift Tickets, On-Hill Demos. Visit the following ski shops for details & lift tickets: Berger’s Ski Shop, Country Ski & Sport, Lang’s Ski & Scuba, Nestors Ski Shop, Salters Ski Shop, & Ski Corner.



Thanks, I updated the list with these.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2008)

http://news.alpinezone.com/22421/


----------



## tcharron (Jan 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Back again for the third year, I'll be maintaining a list of upcoming demo days.
> 
> [*]*Feb 09-11* at *Shawnee Peak* - Jeep Owner Appreciation Day & Jeep Showcase Weekend: http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Events/index.php



You sure this is right?  That's about the same time as last year, but I can't find ANY mention of Jeep appreciation days this year.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/22421/



Thanks.  It's updated now...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2008)

tcharron said:


> You sure this is right?  That's about the same time as last year, but I can't find ANY mention of Jeep appreciation days this year.



No, I'm not sure.  Maybe I grabbed it off of last years calendar?  It wouldn't be the first time, but I'm usually pretty careful about that.  Regardless I don't see it on the calendar now so I'll remove my entry here.  Sorry for any confusion...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Added a couple of events at Sundown for this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2008)

No more demo days, done for the season!

Thanks to all the contributed!  We'll be doing this again come next Fall


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for doing this again this season, Brian! :beer:


----------

